
Amazon Makes Major Push into Furniture - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-makes-major-push-into-furniture-1494581401?tesla=y&mod=e2fb
======
Boothroid
It's great that Amazon keeps bringing new products to the table.

